# Connexion compte iTunes impossible sur iPhone



## fmr (28 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous. 

J'ai fait mise à jour OS3. Ayant déménagé, je n'ai plus de connexion Internet pour l'instant. 

J'ai vu dans Général un nouvel onglet Appstore. J'ai malencontreusement toucher déconnecter. Et depuis impossible de me reconnecter à mon compte iTunes. Il ne reconnait mon mot de passe qui fonctionnait juste avant. Il me dit erreur mot de passe or j'ai rerevérifié.
Est-ce à dire que c'est fini pour moi l'Appstore tant que ma connexion Internet n'est pas arrivée sur mon ordi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

D'autre part, avec mon iPhone 3G, j'ai essayé de me connecter à une borne Wifi d'un jardin à Paris. Je voulais télécharger des fichiers qui dépassent 10 Mo. C'est la première fous que j'essayais ça. En 3G, je me connectais mais en Wifi plus d'accès possible sur Appstore ou iTunes.  
Par contre, l'accès à Internet, ça fonctionnait. 

Du coup je comprends pas bien comment on fait. 

En plus, ma batterie était pleine et elle est passée d'un coup en faible à 20 pour cent.


----------

